# Novak SS 5800 a HIT!



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Stopped by the LHS last night on my way home from work as I have done a million times. Got to talking to the owner and just couldn't resist. Afterall a new truck (MF2) must have new stuff to make it go. Insatllation was a snap. All I had to do was shorten the 3 motor wires, change the battery plug and I was in business. Charged a pack and out to the street. (Freshly paved 2 months ago) Boy you better have your diff adjusted. I am impressed. Great acceleration and very smooth. Way more brakes than you need, had to dial them down to about 65%, then it ran and ran and ran and ran (old 2000 nicd pack) and when I was done the motor and speed control were warm but not at all hot. I pushed this thing hard too. Watch ebay for all my motor stuff, lathes brushes, springs brush cutter, brush searrator, Motor home with 12 mod motors from9X2 to 14X1. I feel like a prisoner set free!


----------



## sean cant drive (Feb 22, 2004)

what kind of lathe is it ? how much do you want for it?


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

Trixter said:


> I feel like a prisoner set free!



Sounds like a post from the new PR guy at novak.. congrats on your new found freedom!


I'd feel the same way, but I need about four more novaks to be completely free.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Interested in the cutter and serrator before they go one eBay, please. 


[email protected]


----------



## infrontracing (Aug 27, 2003)

AMEN BROTHER!! Me and everyone in my area at 2 local tracks have swithched to brushless about a year and a half ago. They are the only way to go. Free at last, :thumbsup: free at last....god all mighty we are free at last!


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I ran Mod Truck at a two race on an excellent track with fantastic traction. It was like running on a wet beach. I qualified 3rd out of 16. In the main I had 3rd in the bag but got my packs mixed up and coasted in for 4th. The truck with the brushless is so torquey that you have to be careful to keep the front tires on the ground, no more slapping ther radio with the trigger, gently and carefully!!. All I had to do after each race was, wash the tires. Caught up on a lot of bench racing with my buddys while thay were busy cutting coms and soldering brushes. snicker, snicker.

Brushless forever

Rick


----------



## GaryFulkerson (Sep 28, 2001)

*Brushless - I also am a convert.*

Nice to see more of us brushless converts. I do remember some of the early trinity ads trying to slow down the change to brushless and now they seem so petty as more and more people have a good experience with the Novak (and other) brushless systems. 

I did get tired switching brushless from truck to car and so bought another unit and am just as happy with it. As you said, the Torque is wonderful, the brakes are just awesome. I've never had problems with my two units so far though I have heard of some "teething problems" with some of the Novak systems.

Thank you Novak, for having the faith to come out with a truly wonderful product... On the down side, I hope competition with even more amazing brushless technology comes out soon....


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Hope this works. Insides of 5800 brushless.


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

My 5800 is at novak right now the magnet blew apart on me!


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I am sorry to report that I have not (due to increased work volumne) raced since the two day race, but I have driven the truck a lot since then. I am getting better with the throttle finger and I am working on using brakes more and more. It was a little different not having the built in brakes that brushed motors have. When work slows down a little I will get back to racing again and continue reporting on the b-less system.


----------



## Intellion (Sep 2, 2004)

I just dropped a Novak SS5800 system in my Losi XXX-4 and I think it's a done deal. I'm 100% a brushless nutball now. Been in the hobby for 19 years, backyard bashed and raced over that time. I can't wait to put my new low maintenance, high performance XXX-4 rocket on a track.

Check out my post in the ROAR 2005 legal thread. Page 8.


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

I to am in favor of the brushless. I do not know much about cutting coms and doing other tricks to typical motors. But is there a "mod" or "stock" motor and will there be several classes for these motors? Or will this all be one class?


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

*What it looks like in the MF-2*

Here are a couple of shots of it installed.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i got one and i love ill never go back to brushed


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

I had one, had to send it back to Novak twice in one month for repairs. The day I sold it was the happiest since I bought it! Hopefully they have the bugs worked out, not alot of fun sending it back and waiting 2-3 weeks for it to return.


----------



## OvalDad (Aug 15, 2004)

*Ss5800*

Just bought one for my pan.? can you cut the motor wires and shorten them? other wise you have wires everywhere,,,,,,,,,,,Thanks


----------



## bsoder (Dec 20, 2004)

I cut mine, no problem.


----------



## OvalDad (Aug 15, 2004)

*5800*

thanks!!! Was hoping that was the answer will post pics of it when it's installed.............


----------

